

Android captures 50 percent of Chinese smartphone market in Q3 - erikpukinskis
http://www.techperiod.com/index.php/2010/12/android-captures-50-percent-of-chinese-smartphone-market-in-q3/

======
erikpukinskis
I wonder what percentage of those actually have Baidu instead of Google Search
though? And Android Market?

Does Google benefit much from a China full of Android users who don't use AM
or Google Search?

~~~
schan
Don't know the numbers for mobile search, but after Google retreated Baidu has
climbed from 60% to 80% market share of total search.

[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2010-10/23/content_114...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2010-10/23/content_11449101.htm)

Being in such a dominant position, they go directly to all the major Android
smartphone manufacturers to request that they preinstall Baidu search on the
smartphones, so Google doesn't have a shot at getting on the phones.

Don't think the Android Market is operating in China after Google gave up,
they are probably blocked. It's not on the Android Market's official list of
countries supported either.
[http://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://market.android.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=138294)

The Chinese download Android apps in a fragmented app store environment. There
are larger ones like www.hiapk.com, and carriers and manufacturers are also
trying to setup their own app stores.

Don't think Google can benefit at all unless they get their search, Android
Market, mobile ads on the actual smartphones.

